# FSW form submission



## vhadule (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello,

I need to send the FSW visa forms to NEW DELHI, I am currently based in Mumbai and the VFS center at Mumbai does not accept this visa type applications.
Could anybody confirm this address, if it is the right one to courier the forms with the documents. It is very urgent as everything is ready. 
Also, if any other details regarding how to send these applicatiosn would be of help.


High Commission of Canada
Immigration Section
P.O. Box 5209
New Delhi
110021, India

Regards


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

this is not the correct address.. the correct address is:
Courier address 
Centralized Intake Office
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS B1P 5Z2
Canada

Buddy do take special care in checking the forms twice or atleast thrice.. should not have any mistake...

Source:
Case Processing Centre: Sydney, Nova Scotia – Mailing addresses

Under Economic Classes..

Do message me if you need any help..


----------



## vhadule (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info..
I am a little bit confused. Since, I have checked this tracking list below and the visa office for FSW is showing New Delhi.
I don't know how this works then, firstly I will send the documents to CIO (Canada) and then they will process the application in New Delhi?

Centralized Intake Office
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS B1P 5Z2
Canada

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0h5eWM0cXB5dlAtOEE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0

Regards


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

It is a long process... first they do a sanity test of your application and see if all docs are in place and you fall in cap... then they send the docs to new delhi visa office for further processing..
send me private message for any further queries.. i do not actively monitor this forum..

~Nik


----------

